# Union Force Team Edition



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bought a pair of brand new Union Force Team Edition bindings, suposedly they are only given out to the pros and feature some higher end material when compared to the regular force. The straps are also different. Before I say how much I paid for them, how much are these bindings worth?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i didnt think anything was different besides the colors being completely random


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

cjs2002 said:


> i didnt think anything was different besides the colors being completely random



I can't find the site but I read somewhere they have a different baseplate, and a few other differences. It said they put union on the straps so people knew what bindings there pros are wearing.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

anyone else seen these bindings for sale?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep...saw them for $150 on c3shop.com at the end of last year on clearance and I've seen them for $219 at another website recently. So about the same as a regular Force.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

C3 has them right now for $219...they'll probably go on sale by the end of next month.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Extremo said:


> C3 has them right now for $219...they'll probably go on sale by the end of next month.


Nope, sold out.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

are you looking to see if they are worth any more then regular forces? like some collectors item? no they will go for right around the regular priced forces.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

i got them for $200 new and they are sold out everywhere, so i think they are worth more than the forces, they have different materials and the sick straps


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They make more every year...They've been out for 3 seasons and every year there are shops selling them.

And all they added was leather straps...everything else is the same


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

They are worth as much as someone is willing to pay for them.

The fact that it is sold out everywhere doesn't make it worth more. If anything, you having bought the bindings and handling them already decreased its value.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not trying to sell them, I don't even have them yet. One site had them listed for $269, not sure how current it was though. Was just curious as to why I haven't seen anyone with them or mention them on this forum. Either way I can't wait to use them on my ET


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone have these bindings?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I see thise things everywhere...They're so exclusive everyone is now on them. Somehow I'm the only one left riding White Forces.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I see thise things everywhere...They're so exclusive everyone is now on them. Somehow I'm the only one left riding White Forces.


Doesn't seem like it, no one on here has them and no stores have them in stock.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If noone has them it's only because they're last years trend...what do you want everyone to say you're wicked cool because you got a pair?


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Extremo said:


> If noone has them it's only because they're last years trend...what do you want everyone to say you're wicked cool because you got a pair?


There just bindings, but I appreciate it when people back up their comments. So when you say something like there all over the place and easy find yet don't provide a single website or store that is selling them..it bothers me a bit. :dunno:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I see thise things everywhere...They're so exclusive everyone is now on them. Somehow I'm the only one left riding White Forces.


Not true, my man. I'm rocking the white forces as well. I love them!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

enayes said:


> There just bindings, but I appreciate it when people back up their comments. So when you say something like there all over the place and easy find yet don't provide a single website or store that is selling them..it bothers me a bit. :dunno:


I mean on the mountain...would you like me to bring my camera and take pictures of everyone I see with them?


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I mean on the mountain...would you like me to bring my camera and take pictures of everyone I see with them?


you seem mad dude, on the mountain could be older models, i'm talking about this year's teams, they can't be bought right now


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

so what? it's not like these are THE binding...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They're the same binding every year...the Force hasn't changed in 3 years. But it has for next year so you're actually holding an outdated binding. And it's actually annoyed.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

enayes said:


> There just bindings, but I appreciate it when people back up their comments. So when you say something like there all over the place and easy find yet don't provide a single website or store that is selling them..it bothers me a bit. :dunno:


Saw 2 pairs of them last night between 5-10pm in NORTH CAROLINA.

edit: extremo has always, in every post ive seen reguarding bindings been passionate to unions. I completely agree with him saying that now theyve been bought and handeled, do drop the value. the "sold out" sign in any store doesnt increase the price on bindings.... that's like saying the 2006 burton customs i have that i never ended up using are worth > the customs on the shelf right now in the store... nice binding, yes... new strap.. cool, kinda unique? maybe on the SHELF stores might charge 10$ more than normal forces... but after being owned? negative charlie


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

just wondering why everyone loves the force but there was no talk about the team edition, and extremo don't get too caught up with future models, there's always new stuff coming out next year, enjoy what you have:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Still don't understand the point of this thread. Heck, I have a pair of Flows that cost more than these things.

Are you going to ride it or display it in your living room?


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

enayes said:


> just wondering why everyone loves the force but there was no talk about the team edition, and extremo don't get too caught up with future models, there's always new stuff coming out next year, enjoy what you have:laugh:


I think the reason no one talks specifically about the Team Edition, is because at the end of the day, they are still just a Union Force. And a change on the Force is actually big news, because they've been pretty much the same exact binding, offered in different colorways, for years. From what I can tell from leaked pictures, next year's Force will be pretty much the same as this year, except with a cored out toe strap, much like on their DLX this year... Oh yeah, and available in MATTE HIGHLIGHTER YELLOW AND ORANGE/RED!!! :thumbsup: 
I quit riding Force's because I got tired of their toe strap, and in all honesty, I will get right back onto Force's now that I know that they have made a change!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

)(ood said:


> I quit riding Force's because I got tired of their toe strap, and in all honesty, I will get right back onto Force's now that I know that they have made a change!


I actually HATE the Force toe strap...I have a 1st gen one that I've duct taped to hold together just because I like the cap much better. I was seriously considering getting the Burton get-a-grip cap to put on it. I think with a good cap it'll be one of the best bindings hands down.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I actually HATE the Force toe strap...I have a 1st gen one that I've duct taped to hold together just because I like the cap much better. I was seriously considering getting the Burton get-a-grip cap to put on it. I think with a good cap it'll be one of the best bindings hands down.


Yeah. It's the sole reason I'm riding Flux right now. I was at my local board shop talking to the owner about how I wish I had the money to buy this year's DLX's just for their toe straps (the cored out toe strap exclusive to their bottom end binding  ), so I could put them on my Force's, and it looks like next year, I'll finally be able to try out the combination.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo said:


> Still don't understand the point of this thread. Heck, I have a pair of Flows that cost more than these things.
> 
> Are you going to ride it or display it in your living room?


will be riding lol


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF is goin in here:dunno: enayes, what are you after exactly? Do you want us to get on our hands and knees and bow to your bindings or something
you start a thread askin about some bindings you own that you think are special and when members start postin how they've seem them on the hill or for sale you get all defensive. Extremo posted a site saying they were for sale and you had to go check it out even tho you own them already. You've basically cut down everyone that's said anything related to your bindings. If you plan on stickin around in here and want future help from members i'd quit it with this BS that you're dishing and just wait for this lame thread to go away. 

Oh and Extremo, my buddy has the white forces too :cheeky4please don't ask for proof tho lol)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I actually HATE the Force toe strap...I have a 1st gen one that I've duct taped to hold together just because I like the cap much better. I was seriously considering getting the Burton get-a-grip cap to put on it. I think with a good cap it'll be one of the best bindings hands down.


You should get your hands on a pair of Ride's ThinGrip toe straps. Best toe straps IMO. Thinking of doing that on my Bosses.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Leo said:


> You should get your hands on a pair of Ride's ThinGrip toe straps. Best toe straps IMO. Thinking of doing that on my Bosses.


I was thinking of that. I saw the thread that someone made putting the Thingrip strap on a Union and it looks like a pretty sick strap. I was also looking at the Burton get-a-grip toe strap because they sell the kit. I love my flux straps too and was almost considering swapping those to my forces. It seems like every company has a good cap strap except Union.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride's toe straps are so boot conforming it's ridiculous.

Ride might be willing to sell you just the straps if you call them. Heck, there's even a possibility that they'll just hook you up with some.


----------

